# My Rufus



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I wanted to thank Steve for this beautiful picuture of Rufus. Here is my story.

As a youngster I always new I wanted a golden retriever when I was on my own. I knew his name would be Rufus, and it was just a matter of finding "him". My husband and I would make weekend visits to puppy stores (before I knew the reality of puppy stores) and then we found him. He was the only male left and had the saddest eyes. No matter how happy he was, he always looked sad. After discussing if we were ready for a dog, if we were ready for the responsiblity etc) we took him home. He was the love of our lives and was a great dog. He potty trained quickly, rarely destroy anything. As life went on, we had our child. When I was pregnant my biggest worry was if I would love my child as much as I love Rufus (I did ) He was great with her and of course we taught her that she needed to respect him and treat him kindly. She loved him.

I'll never forget the day, he had been going through a picky stage with his food which was not uncommon. We thought he was being picky since we had bought a new bag of the same brand food he had been eating and thought maybe something tasted different in this bag. Although he was drinking water and eating his rawhide and cookies he would not eat his food. I called my vet and the receptionist told me not to be too concerned as he was still eating. We started to mix peanut butter in with his food and he began to eat. 2 days later we woke up to him pottying in the bathroom at 5:30am,something he never does. I took him outside but he wouldnt come back in (very unusual for him) He finally came in but was not himself, the faces, his expressions, his breathing. Something was all very wrong. I called the vet for an emergency appointment but they couldnt see him until 10:45am I knew in my heart as I took my daughter to school and told her to kiss him goodbye it would be the last time she saw him. When I returned he managed to follow me upstairs and lay on the landing as he normally does when I'm working. I heard his collar jingle and came out of my office and saw him standing and then fall over. The worst sight I've ever seen (I relive that image in my head over and over). I called my husband and asked him to come home right away that we need to get him to the vet as I couldnt pick him up myself. We got him to the vet early and my husband waited in the car with him. The receptionist reminded me how we were early and the Dr was with patients and would have to wait until our scheduled appointment. I waited 10 minutes and told her they need to see Rufus now because he is dying. The Dr. came in the room right away and looked at his gums. He shook his head and said he was sorry. Rufus was bleeding internally. We ordered a belly tap and an xray and that confirmed there was blood in his belly along with a mass. We asked if they can go an ultrasound to be sure so we can make the best decision and they ordered for the next day. We went home that night taking everything in and trying to decide what our next move would be. That next move never came, he passed during the night. I'm happy we didn't have to choose....this was his final gift to us. 

RIP Sweet Rufus 9/3/98-10/17/07


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He was beautiful. Great picture Steve made.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Rufus was a very handsome fellow! I'm so sorry that you lost him at a young age!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Rufus. He was beautiful. What you described -- not eating his food but eating other things, the pale gums, abdominal bleeding -- is what happened to my Gage just 2 weeks ago. He was in surgery when we made the decision to let him go, after the surgeon said the situation was "hopeless" with so many masses.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a touching and sad story. I can tell he was deeply loved and will live in your heart forever. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I am so sorry about Rufus. He was beautiful. What you described -- not eating his food but eating other things, the pale gums, abdominal bleeding -- is what happened to my Gage just 2 weeks ago. He was in surgery when we made the decision to let him go, after the surgeon said the situation was "hopeless" with so many masses.


I'm sorry for the loss of Gage, I know how hard this must have been for you and your family. Rest assured you did the right thing for him.

Our vet provided the same options, he said we could opt to do the surgery but since it had ruptured and he was bleeding cancer cells through his body a mass would probably be back within 2-3 months. I just never imagined he would die so young. I am grateful though that we didn't have to choose for him.


----------



## Montys Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

How heartbreaking. I lost my beautiful collie to cancer 6 years ago ..still think of him always...I am so thankful to have Monty with me now. Time does heal..but it never forgets. *smiles*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

he was a beauiful dog and lucky to hve you in his life. you will never forget him, as i have never fotten a single one of my dogs--got my first one almost 52 years ago--and love them still.....and miss them still. i would take any one of them back , love to have them ALL back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing his story with us. Rufus was a beautiful boy inside and out. He had the best life and love that anyone could give a dog. That sweet boy is now running and playing with our pups at the bridge until you can be together again. Run free sweet Rufus.
Great picture that Steve made you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

His eyes just mesmerize me for some reason - it's like he's peering right into your heart. Play Hard Sweet Rufus~Watch Out Over Your Family


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He was a a beautiful boy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, he was a beautiful dog! I know it is hard to concentrate on all the good things....Great Picture Steve.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your story is very similar to what happened to my 10 year old German Shepherd Zeus. We never confirmed the actual cause, because while he was at the vet waiting for more of the blood tests to come back, they told me he would not make it through the night - so I made the decision to put him out of his misery. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture and Rufus has the sweetest, gentlest face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing...every story I read about a golden passing it leaves tears in my eyes. You will never forget the heartache of his passing or the beautiful footprints he left on your heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very touching story thanks for sharing, and beautiful picture Steve







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rufus is beautiful. THank you for sharing your tender love story. They touch our hearts like no others, don't they????? Just remember that you will be together again one day as love IS stronger than death. Run free and strong at the bridge Rufus.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he was, so sorry for your loss. The picture is a beautiful tribute to him.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

How sad. I am sorry for your loss. I know from experience ( a little too well) how hard the "decision" is and the guilt afterwards. He was so handsome, love the picture, and I hope time will help you heal.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing Rufus' life, he was very handsome and much loved. So sorry that you had to say good bye to him. RIP Rufus.His picture is beautiful, Steve does a great job of immortalizing our beloved fur babies.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rufus was such a handsome boy! What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The picture of Rufus is stunning - i am so sorry for the loss of your boy. We lost Ginny in November under similar circumstances, but sadly we had to make the decision.

Run free from pain and sleep softly Rufus.


----------

